# AP master test kit



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I dont understand why this kit does not come with a nitrate test. Now I have to buy another bottle.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

heh my AP master test kit came with one


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Moved to equipment forum...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

why the hell didnt mine?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Did it say on the box it is supposed to?

I have the AP master kit, and mine came with a nitrate test.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Did it say on the box it is supposed to?
> 
> I have the AP master kit, and mine came with a nitrate test.
> [snapback]1190025[/snapback]​


same here.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

u got beat in ur face

take that sh*t back


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

the older versions of the kit did not have a nitrate test. looks like someone ripped you off


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> the older versions of the kit did not have a nitrate test. looks like someone ripped you off
> [snapback]1190290[/snapback]​












Hence why you always check the box for a contents list.

Wow, I can't believe the old kits are still floating around.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

yeah i just got one and its got the nitrate test, i love this test kit btw


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

take it back if you can.
wes


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought it on ebay


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> I bought it on ebay
> [snapback]1190546[/snapback]​


that could explain the old test kit







i would be reluctant to buy one on ebay since you dont know how old it is....you dont want an old test kit anyway...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

do you think it is not accurate now???? All the bottles seem unused.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

If the bottles were unused, I think the tests you currently have will be a-ok.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I was told once that if manufactured in the US come with the gH while the ones that come out of Canada contain the nitrate test kit. Not sure on the accuracy of that report.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I seen the ones last night at the pet store with the nitrate.


----------

